# Beckhams Töchterchen ist da - Update



## Emilysmummie (10 Juli 2011)

*DAS WARTEN HAT EIN ENDE!
Endlich! Das Beckham-Baby ist da!

Na endlich! „David (36) und Victoria Beckham (37) freuen sich sehr, die Geburt ihrer Tochter bekanntzugeben.“. Laut dailymail.co.uk erblickte das lang ersehnte Töchterchen heute um 7.55 Uhr Ortszeit in Los Angeles „fröhlich und gesund“ das Licht der Welt. 

Ihre drei gemeinsamen Söhne sind ganz aus dem Häuschen: „Brooklyn, Romeo und Cruz sind sehr aufgeregt, ihre kleine Schwester in der Familie willkommen zu heißen!“, berichtete Jo Milloy, Pressesprecher der Familie. 

Einen Namen hat Baby-Becks noch nicht. Ein Freund berichtet, dass sich die frischgebackenen Eltern noch etwas Zeit lassen wollen ihr Babygirl kennenzulernen, bevor sie sich für einen Namen entscheiden.

Wir sind gespannt auf die ersten Fotos vom meist erwarteten Baby 2011!
*
[Quelle: Promiflash.de]


----------



## boy 2 (10 Juli 2011)

*AW: Beckhams Töchterchen ist da*

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Claudia (11 Juli 2011)

*AW: Beckhams Töchterchen ist da*

Wie Davids Managerin nun bestätigt hat, kam die süße Prinzessin per Kaiserschnitt am Sonntagmorgen in Los Angeles zur Welt. Das Baby ist gut 3.000 Gramm schwer – ein echter Wonneproppen. Als Namen haben sich David und Victoria etwas ganz besonderes einfallen lassen: Harper Seven Beckham.


----------



## Q (11 Juli 2011)

was? Herpes Semen?   :thx:


----------



## thegirlnamedchuck (11 Juli 2011)

Ich mag den Namen Harper - vor allem als weiblichen Vornamen 
Warum jedoch gerade Seven, würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Claudia (11 Juli 2011)

thegirlnamedchuck schrieb:


> Ich mag den Namen Harper - vor allem als weiblichen Vornamen
> Warum jedoch gerade Seven, würde mich auch mal interessieren.



auf Bild.de steht folgendes dazu

_Harpers Zweitname Seven könnte von Beckhams Rückennummer in der englischen Nationalmannschaft herrühren: Dort trug er die 7 auf dem Trikot._


----------

